# Citrucel Side Effects



## fedup1984 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, but have had IBS for about 10 years. I'm currently having a really #### (pardon the pun) flair up of constipation, major bloating and gas. I've just started a new job so it's getting to be quite embarrassing.I'm trying fiber supplements for the first time and have taken Citrucel twice - each time just half a teaspoon or even less - and it's made me poop more. However it's given me worse bloating and gas - I've been lying awake all night feeling like a balloon. I was wondering if other people have had the same thing, and if so did it get better with perseverence? I'm wondering whether to just call it quits on Citrucel or if I should keep it up.Thanks a lot OH


----------



## jpvn2015 (Jun 21, 2012)

fedup1984 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum, but have had IBS for about 10 years. I'm currently having a really #### (pardon the pun) flair up of constipation, major bloating and gas. I've just started a new job so it's getting to be quite embarrassing.I'm trying fiber supplements for the first time and have taken Citrucel twice - each time just half a teaspoon or even less - and it's made me poop more. However it's given me worse bloating and gas - I've been lying awake all night feeling like a balloon. I was wondering if other people have had the same thing, and if so did it get better with perseverence? I'm wondering whether to just call it quits on Citrucel or if I should keep it up.Thanks a lot OH


Hello, Fedup, and welcome to these forums. I'm new too, so maybe we can get to journey through constipation together (as fun as that sounds). In my case of IBS-C, I find myself nauseated almost every night, due to a build-up of gas - at least that's what my doctor said. I was advised to take Mirilax, but opted not to after two doses caused me some of the worst cramping pain I've ever had in my life. Then, I decided to take Citrucel. Honestly, it didn't work at all for me. It only increased and aggravated my GERD, which made sleeping even more of a challenge. Whilst all medications seemed to be failing, I picked up Dulcolax from the counter. Now, although this is the worst cramp pain I've ever had, I really enjoyed the product in the sense that I pooped 20 times per week with only 3 doses every other day. In short, ditch the Citrucel and get some Dulcolax. I've been amazed how much better I feel when I actually get the poop out of me. Godspeed.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

jpvn2015 said:


> Hello, Fedup, and welcome to these forums. I'm new too, so maybe we can get to journey through constipation together (as fun as that sounds). In my case of IBS-C, I find myself nauseated almost every night, due to a build-up of gas - at least that's what my doctor said. I was advised to take Mirilax, but opted not to after two doses caused me some of the worst cramping pain I've ever had in my life. Then, I decided to take Citrucel. Honestly, it didn't work at all for me. It only increased and aggravated my GERD, which made sleeping even more of a challenge. Whilst all medications seemed to be failing, I picked up Dulcolax from the counter. Now, although this is the worst cramp pain I've ever had, I really enjoyed the product in the sense that I pooped 20 times per week with only 3 doses every other day. In short, ditch the Citrucel and get some Dulcolax. I've been amazed how much better I feel when I actually get the poop out of me. Godspeed.


I have to agree about Citrucel. It gave me terrible bloating and never relieved my constipation. In slow transit constipation, it can sometimes be more detrimental than helpful. That was true for me. I also have to agree that Dulcolax is the best product I have found for relieving my chronic slow transit constipation. I have a love-hate relationship with it. I hate the cramps and urgency it creates and the fact that I have to restrict my activities after taking it. I love the fact that it gets all the poop out of me the next day. It can be aggressive, but I always feel so much better after the effects have passed and I am finally emptied out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

jpvn2012---you said: "I've been amazed how much better I feel when I actually get the poop out of me." i agree with you 100%--truer words were never spoke!i also have chronic slow transit constipation and am a big fan of dulcolax...only thing i can really count on.


----------

